

Ask HN:For those launching side projects, do you want a cheap web design? - biznerd

I was wondering because many of the web apps I see don&#x27;t have a good design. However, I understand that since it&#x27;s a side project, many developers will not have a large budget.<p>Do you think a price of $250 would attract many buyers?
======
ohsnap
Slightly off - I have paid that range for mobile mockups and feel it's good
value. Hard to design good mobile mockups. Good design really seems to help
when showing to people mobile ideas.

Would not pay that amount for web design though -- bootstrap and other tools
typically make web design 'good enough' for early ideas.

------
jackgolding
Hi Biznerd,

I read on designer news that making style guides seems to be a fruitful way to
attract these type of customers.

[http://www.smallhq.com/blog/your-startup-is-overthinking-
des...](http://www.smallhq.com/blog/your-startup-is-overthinking-design/)

Hope this helps!

------
mjhea0
How about just a logo?

